# Low sex drive



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I've been taking Paxil for about a month, and it is killing my libido. I've tried Prozax, Celexa, Effexor, and Zoloft, and they've all had the same effect. Any advice apart from going off the medication? It's helping my social anxiety and panic attacks, but I can't stand the low sex drive!


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I know girls that have taken it and complained about the side effect for sex,,or lack of..is there any drug you can take with it to reverse that effect? what about any adult products online? could be worth a shot?!


----------



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi there! I used to take paxil for GAD. I was on it for about 5 months. It was working great but the low sex drive was a killer. Prozac did the same! I stopped taking the paxil and tried Wellbutrin but that had bad side effects like unusal anger. Anyway, the last thing I wanted to do was stop taking the paxil, other than the low libido, I think it is a good pill to take for anxiety.







It is really unfortunate that a drug can help with one problem but can cause another!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

CBT is effective for all these problems and it doesn't reduced sex drive.tom


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I have been on Prozac twice and felt that it impeded my sex life as well. The medication did not preven me from engaging in sex acts, but it certainly affected the feeling I got. Nothing seemed to be as much fun, it felt good, but no rush and certainly nothing extra like I had become accustomed to.I took myself off of it and noticed that things turned around pretty quickly. I am hopeful that the hypnosis will be long lasting and I will not need it again.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

are you saying that hypnosis helped your sex drive? if true, that's very interesting.tom


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I take Paxil as well and in the beginning I had low lobido as well. Now it is gone (I have been on it sincece Nov) and my sex drive is back to normal. If I were you I would give it some more weeks for it to work, chances are you will gain back your sex life and the benefits for social anxiety. This meds take time to work properly.


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. The Paxil really is working for the anxiety problem, and I'd like to stay on the meds for the time being. I'm hoping I will even off after a few more weeks on the meds.


----------



## D-king (Jun 19, 2001)

I took Paxil for about a year for anxiety and IBS. I felt I was about 95% cured of these problems, but had the decreased libido. I decided to go off the Paxil. My IBS didn't come back for at least a couple of years, but my libido came back right away. I felt that my body was conditioned to deal with the anxiety with the help of the Paxil. Perhaps you can condition yourself with Paxil and enjoy longer lasting positive effect.


----------

